# Aktualisierung XML-Schnittstelle



## Darkmatus (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

 

ich wollte mal fragen ob die XMl-Schnittstelle unter http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/xmlfiles

auch mit den WOD-Daten gefüttert wird.

 

Da ich gerade einen Rechner für benötigte Materialien schreibe und dazu die XML-Datei parse wäre 

es sehr toll wenn Ihr das updatet 

 

Beim schreiben des Parsers ist mir im übrigen aufgefallen das bei der erweiterten Itemliste 

im Datum überall der Standard Unix Timestamp im Date-Format angezeigt wird.

 

 

Falls Ihr oder jemand hier alternativen kennt, bin ich natürlich auch dankbar dafür.

 

Viele Grüße,

Darki


----------



## Darkmatus (9. Januar 2015)

Hm, niemand Interesse oder etwas Kostruktives?


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2015)

Interesse schon. Ich hatte die Liste in meinem Urlaub aktualisiert, als ich den Thread sah. An den Datumseinträgen kann ich momentan nichts ändern, weil die vom Spiel irgendwie gerade ohne Datum ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Darkmatus (17. Januar 2015)

Ah, dann muss ich mal mein Importer laufen lassen 

Danke fürs aktualisieren


----------



## Darkmatus (23. Januar 2015)

@Zam: Mir ist aufgefallen das noch Gegenstände fehlen. Zum Beispiel fehlen bei mir nach einem Import 

noch die Draenischen Fläschchen.

 

 

Grüße,

Darki

 

P.S.: Falls jemand sich eine Demoversion anschauen will und Feedback geben möchte: http://wowcalc.s-p-it.de

Es sind auch noch nicht alle Funktionen implementiert. Ist also irgendwo zwischen Alpha- und Betastatus.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, die sind in der Datenbank
http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Verbrauchbar/Grosses-draenisches-Flaeschchen-der-Intelligenz-109155

.. aber nicht im XML. Schaue ich Montag nach.


----------



## Darkmatus (24. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank 

Wenn mir noch was auffällt schreib ich es.


----------

